# channel up on remote doesn't work, down is fine



## ftracy3 (Dec 13, 2004)

The channel up (up arrow) has no effect or is only responsive for 2-3 channels up when a program is already selected and filling the screen. It works fine going up on the program guide. The down arrow works fine in either mode.

It's a new machine so maybe i'm doing something wrong.
Anyone else have this problem? Yes or No?


----------



## GaryBeav (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. Mine gets hung when going up at channel 5 and again at channel 9, down works fine. Have to go to the program guide to surf past these channels then it works fine both up and down.


----------



## allfilm (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got my system on the 15th. I've noticed the same problem sometimes happening as well. Often, it seems it's when I try to go channel up to an OTA channel from a regular one. Odd.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the same problem. I can manually enter the channel number and it will switch without delay. The browse and guide channel change works fine.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

use a short piece of coax and moved the antenna to the top of my set up, works fine now.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> use a short piece of coax and moved the antenna to the top of my set up, works fine now.


I've done this. I can use my remote from the middle of the street. the 921 channel change (up/down) still does the snail pace now and again.The action seems more like what the old boat anchor computers do when dumping data and catching up.


----------



## stevekaden (Dec 24, 2004)

I haven't tried the coax extension yet. But new batteries and getting as close as 3 inches away at all angles doesn't help. Consistenly fails at channel 2 going up, around 45 (one test) but seem okay around 9456. ??? 921 Unit is 1/2 day onld


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I've seen sporadic problems like this that all seem to be related to the viewing extended HD issue. If you have an HD channel on for some amount of time (not sure what it is, be it an hour or a few hours), then try to change the channel, you will notice that the HD/SD button along with the format button (and sometimes the channel up/down button) stop working. A reboot of the box (done a power button reboot) will fix the problem. Its a new bug with L211.

Check out this thread for discussions on it. I'm guessing its all related.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36395


----------



## stevekaden (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't see this as sporadic. My system will virtually never up channel by remote. I haven't experimented with the front panel, or teaching an IR remote - which is one of my next steps. I'll let you know - but in it's basic form - this really seems broken and I will be discussing it with my dealer to see what they can dig up.


----------



## scottyb (Nov 26, 2004)

Happens occasionally but need to go to guide to get it to move.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

stevekaden said:


> I don't see this as sporadic. My system will virtually never up channel by remote. I haven't experimented with the front panel, or teaching an IR remote - which is one of my next steps. I'll let you know - but in it's basic form - this really seems broken and I will be discussing it with my dealer to see what they can dig up.


Early on I did have a bad remote where the up key was actually bad. They replaced it for free. Do you see it if you use a Infared remote?


----------



## wheelspin (Mar 29, 2005)

This happens only when going up to a OTA digital channel. It happens with the front panel up button as well as the remote up button. It happens both in normal channel changing and in browse mode. It dose not happen in the guide.


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

ftracy3 said:


> The channel up (up arrow) has no effect or is only responsive for 2-3 channels up when a program is already selected and filling the screen. It works fine going up on the program guide. The down arrow works fine in either mode.
> 
> It's a new machine so maybe i'm doing something wrong.
> Anyone else have this problem? Yes or No?


I had this same problem. Do you subscribe to dish locals? If you do, go to menu 6 - 8 and make sure there are no analog locals on the off-air list. For some reason, when I scanned for the digital channels, a couple of analog channels were saved on the list. Having these on the list prevented the up arrow on the remote from going past these stations. If they are there, check the circle and remove them from the list. You should be able to up arrow after that.

Dave


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DHall said:


> I had this same problem. Do you subscribe to dish locals? If you do, go to menu 6 - 8 and make sure there are no analog locals on the off-air list. For some reason, when I scanned for the digital channels, a couple of analog channels were saved on the list. Having these on the list prevented the up arrow on the remote from going past these stations. If they are there, check the circle and remove them from the list. You should be able to up arrow after that.
> 
> Dave


Seriously time to force a hard reboot.


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Seriously time to force a hard reboot.


A hard reboot did not solve the problem. The analog channels were still in the locals list.The only way to solve it was to do what I described in my earlier post.

Dave


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

DHall said:


> A hard reboot did not solve the problem. The analog channels were still in the locals list.The only way to solve it was to do what I described in my earlier post.
> 
> Dave


delete all your OTA channels (analog and digital);
do a factory reset, then;
do a power cord reboot, after the factory reset finishes and systems are all go;
do a check switch;
add your digital channels;
rebuild your favorites;
do a power cord reboot.

That should help.


----------

